# Does your malt watch TV?



## meandsummykai (Apr 12, 2009)

I just finished watching Santa Buddies with my son. Toby barked at the TV throughout most of the movie. He was especially upset when the mean dog catcher came. He notices any creature on TV even if it does make any noise. Ex: A crab walking across the beach. It's sooo funny. I just make sure to only watch animal movies when my husband isn't around ~he's snowboarding right now).


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London used to watch TV quite a bit but lately I've noticed she doesn't pay attention as much. The big movies she would pay attention to were movies with dogs, like 101 Dalmations & Bolt.

My husband and I were watching Disney's Up movie the other day and Preston was SO attentive! He appeared to be into all of the Pixar short clips and everything. lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My last dog never even was aware of the TV. Lola on the otherhand gets very excited if there are any dogs. She pretty much watches Lost all the way through, unsettles her though. She then gets nervous about shadows, even barking at falling snowflakes. Lol


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That is too funny! Nikki doesn't watch TV because we don't watch TV. But I think she's watched a scene or two in movies on DVD, but not for long. If she had thumbs, she might want to pop a doggie movie in the DVD player. :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Murph does, he used tro bark at animals on there all the time, now he will just sit and stare with his head to the side...its so funny, its not only animals either, people too if he can make them out, depepnding on the background behind animals and people and if they are clear for him to see, he will sit and watch for a while, its funny!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Usually Snowball snuggles up and goes to sleep next to me if the TV is on.

On another note ... I LOVE your siggy! Those little pawprints (of your precious looking fluff baby) in the sand of is soooo cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (meandsummykai @ Dec 28 2009, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867627


> I just finished watching Santa Buddies with my son. Toby barked at the TV throughout most of the movie. He was especially upset when the mean dog catcher came. He notices any creature on TV even if it does make any noise. Ex: A crab walking across the beach. It's sooo funny. I just make sure to only watch animal movies when my husband isn't around ~he's snowboarding right now).[/B]


Dixie is BIG on tv!! She watches everything. She really follows the plot too. When a suspenseful scene comes on she will growl. We are always joking about how tv will ruin her brain [just like our parent said, lol]. I will say animal planet is her favorite, although she watches most anything.

Lilly hasn't discovered the tv yet.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Whenever a dog is on TV, Haiku is very attentive. For some dogs she even runs up to the TV to get a closer look, and she sometimes barks.

There's one ad series in particular that she loves - it has a white background and features a dogs doing something. In one they're jumping, in another they're chewing on a bone of some sort. I think she likes the simplicity of the ad - the plain background with the very visible dogs.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Very rarely the T's will react to another dog on t.v. but more often if a doorbell rings they are all over it lol.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky is absolutely obsessed with TV. He watches it, barks at, pretty much goes nuts. He hates violence and lots of movement, running around and shouting. Those things make him bark a lot. He gets into a frenzy when a dog comes on though. I'd actually really like to do some kind of aversive training to make him calm down, but its very hard for me to do, since he is with my grandparents pretty much 24/7, and they would rather just yell at him to shut up, which of course, does no good. Here's a picture of him in action.


----------

